# Bear Grill - Fishing



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I had watched a video on youtube, Bear grill was amazing catcher without any kind of fishing equipment.

Just watch this











-----------------
deep sea fishing..Fishing Miami..Sea Fishing


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Ever Hear.......*

......of "Noodling". Been doing it in the south(and other places) for......well......forever. Stick you hand in a catfish hole and pull 'em out. It don't take some fancy pancy Brit to show us how it is done. 

Myself.......I noodle for aligators. --- SAWMAN


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

at 0:15 he says, "I want him to lock onto my hand and then I will whore him out."

That's it Bear, show that catfish who's boss. LOL

What a puss. I watched girls catch some twice that size on 'Hillbilly Hand Fishing" with out all the "Owww Owww Owww. Also after knowing how his show is, they probably placed that fish there for him." Oh the drama.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

It's a "reality" show, which means it's not. Simulated to look like the real thing, just not. What was all of that waving the fish in the air? That's what put the abrasions on his hands! BTW, I've seen all of these reality shows and I haven't seen any of them who is a decent fisherman! Bear is more of a stunt man than a hunter/gatherer/fisherman and most of his stunts, while they are supposed to be to teach people how to survive in the wild, just wouldn't work well for most folks in survival mode.
Yes, Sniper - the fish was there for him, probably in a cage that he unlatched, opened and reached into to get the fish.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

That guy is an idiot.
If you find yourself in a "survival" situation and have somehow managed to get there without serious injury, the last thing you would want to do is take any unnecessary risks. Like for instance:

rappelling down a 100 foot cliff with a "lasoo" that you found in an old settler's cabin that was curiously nowhere near a modern logging road, pack trail or other cultural feature,
going deep into a cave with nothing more than a burning pine knot,
clmbing up a tree to get at some pine resin,
noodelling for catfish in unfamiliar waters
etc, etc
Everytime I try to watch it I keep yelling stuff at the TV like "you dumbass! you can *follow the river* without physically being *in the river*" or "why are you trying to slide down the talus slope covered with loose angular boulders when even I can see the gentle wooded slope 50 yards to your right?" or "do you really think you're going to *snare *a frickin' deer!?"

But I guess it looks like reality for those that don't have a clue about being outside.


----------

